# Just a sweet pic of my babies!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My goodness these guys are killing me! The little boy has a dirty face (I think it's dried colostrum) *grumble* but so precious anyway.










Still wondering how I got these two (their color) from this pairing?!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’ve had many kids that took after their grandsires/dams (in color). Maybe that’s where your cuties got their pretty colors from!

Are you planning on dis-budding them? (Just curious)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So cute!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I saw Eliza's parents and both looked just like her. I have no clue on Mr. Coffe's but then I'm not even sure what he is. Lol 

No, I am a horned goat person. Thankfully around here most of the goats I see have horns and it's not hard to get rid of them with their horns. I am going to keep the little girl. It's already breaking my heart thinking of getting rid of the boy.  I was afraid it would.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You could wether him and keep him...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I have to admit I have sure been thinking that! :lolgoat:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!  Now I can't wait to meet Anabelle's babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the kids are so cute. 
Maybe they got their color from their mom, in her light patches it is about the same color


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! Hmmm... maybe. I really have no clue how the color genetics works. I also have no clue on farther back generations. I just wonder if they will stay light. The boy has a few scattered moon spots like Mr Coffee did, too.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

You could try your hand at goat packing with the little boy. It's fun, outdoorsy, and it's an excellent excuse to keep a wether.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's a really interesting idea I hadn't considered. Thanks.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Ohhhhh! How cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I wanna kiss all over those little faces.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I wanna kiss all over those little faces.


I gotta admit, I have been doing lots of that!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

smug, smug, smugness galore.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:cooldude: Do you have any idea how amazing baby goats are????? (I am sure you have no clue lol)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Completely clueless.... Snort.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I really, REALLY should have bet you a weekly paycheck on that smugness thing. What was I thinking????


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Completely clueless.... Snort.


I kinda figured you might be! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I really, REALLY should have bet you a weekly paycheck on that smugness thing. What was I thinking????


Thank goodness it's too late now!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> it's not hard to get rid of them with their horns.


Its not hard to in texas! I have 2 disbudded (from a previous owner) 2 were born without them and the rest have horns!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can more easily get my price if they have no horns. Not a matter of can I sell ( I can sell for practically nothing) but can I get a decent price.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Almost every goat I see here has horns. I guess it's a Texas thing! Lol


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

They’re precious!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

